# Jameis back in the headlines....



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Winston being sued.... THUG! 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ser-in-sexual-assault-incident-212530057.html

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-jameis-winston-2012-rape-files-civil-lawsuit


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, who didn't see that coming?  At least now, in civil court, her lies and skeleton's will all be fair game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well, who didn't see that coming?  At least now, in civil court, her lies and skeleton's will all be fair game.




So what would you think if she wins the civil suit?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

Thug


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what would you think if she wins the civil suit?



What would you think if he wins the civil suit?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> What would you think if he wins the civil suit?



That he didn't do it but that he's still a Thug.. So what would you think if he lost?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2015)

He will lose the civil suit! Mark it down cuz! He will end up in prison in the next 3-5 years. Mark it down cuz!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He will lose the civil suit! Mark it down cuz! He will end up in prison in the next 3-5 years. Mark it down cuz!



The next Aaron Hernandez??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That he didn't do it but that he's still a Thug.. So what would you think if he lost?



I don't put alot of faith in a civil trial to decide guilt or innocence.  Honestly, if you think he did it.  Let the evidence that comes forward during the trial sway your decision one way or the other, but not the verdict.

I work in insurance and I know that juries regularly give money to the plaintiff if the defendant has millions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't put alot of faith in a civil trial to decide guilt or innocence.  Honestly, if you think he did it.  Let the evidence that comes forward during the trial sway your decision one way or the other, but not the verdict.
> 
> I work in insurance and I know that juries regularly give money to the plaintiff if the defendant has millions.



So you are saying that OJ was innocent??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying that OJ was innocent??



Nope.  I looked at what the evidence said, and it screamed guilty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope.  I looked at the evidence myself.



OJ's evidence was sat on for a year by the TPD..



> No one really knows if Winston is guilty or innocent. What we do know is that it was determined there was not enough evidence to file a charge against the Florida State star. You can thank the TPD’s incompetence for that.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 17, 2015)

They were talking on the radio about another girl coming forward with rape allegatons against crab legs. Apparently it is being kept hush hush.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> They were talking on the radio about another girl coming forward with rape allegatons against crab legs. Apparently it is being kept hush hush.



Problem is, certain FSU fans just can't keep an open mind when it comes to their buddy Jameis... Here's the story on the 2nd.. 

http://larrybrownsports.com/college...-after-sexual-encounter-jameis-winston/226290


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem is, certain FSU fans just can't keep an open mind when it comes to their buddy Jameis... Here's the story on the 2nd..
> 
> http://larrybrownsports.com/college...-after-sexual-encounter-jameis-winston/226290





> Ms. Cappleman said that based on what she was told, a crime had not been committed.





> the woman said the sex was consensual


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


>



You forgot this part.. 



> Ms. Cappleman said she found the encounter troubling, because it “sheds some light on the way Mr. Winston operates” and on what may be “a recurring problem rather than some type of misunderstanding that occurred in an isolated situation.”





> “The case was not properly investigated from the start,” Florida State attorney Williams Meggs said. “There were so many things that needed to be done that did not get done. I am convinced that we could have identified the cab driver that night. I am also convinced that if it had been done correctly we could have had the video from Potbelly’s.”
> 
> When investigators did finally contact Winston, they did so by phone. He promptly told them he would not be doing any talking without his lawyer present.
> 
> “I’m convinced that, if done properly, we would have gotten an interview with Winston,” Meggs said. “It’s insane to call a suspect on the phone. You don’t call someone on the phone and have any level of control.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Take your Thug blinders off for a second.. You don't find anything peculiar about any of it??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

The fact is, the TPD's handling of the case (a large part of which, was Erica Kinsman's refusal to cooperate) did no favors to either party.  If Winston is guilty, it will be difficult to prove.  If Winston is innocent, it will be just as difficult to prove.  No one was done any favors in this case.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Take your Thug blinders off for a second.. You don't find anything peculiar about any of it??



I find many things peculiar about this case.  Problem is, the vast majority of it comes from Erica Kinsman's side of the equation.

I was hit over the head---no injuries present 

I was drugged---- two toxicology reports show no drugs in her system

I was drunk ----- BAC showed traces of alcohol, but not enough to be black out drunk

I was intimidated to get in the cab ----- she walked out amongst hundreds of people as the bar closed and asked no one for help

Her lawyer (also her aunt) said, "there's no way Erica had consensual sex with a colored boy".  Erica wouldn't give the name of the source of the second semen sample found on her ---- oops, it was her black boyfriend

Not to mention the texts to her friend immediately after said rape, which was just to find out if she had the answers to the exam they were taking in the morning.  No mention of anything happening.

Her affiliation with a group on campus who refer to themselves at "cleat chasers".

The fact that she sat in class with Winston for months after the incident before reigniting the case

Her decision to bring the case back up when it became apparent that Winston was going to be a top pick in the NFL draft as soon as he became eligible.

Her lawyer (again her Aunt) asking for $7 million to make this all go away.


Like I say, we'll never know what happened, but the Duke Lacrosse accuser had more credibility than Erica.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


>



doubtful the thug lover even read it Browning.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> doubtful the thug lover even read it Browning.



Yep, I read the whole thing.  I just picked out the two facts hidden amongst all the opinion, like she said it was consensual sex, but I think there's something more troubling.  Really, based on what?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> doubtful the thug lover even read it Browning.



He read it... With his Jameis blinders on...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He read it... With his Jameis blinders on...



So we're just gonna ignore the lengthy post above?  Talk about blinders, y'all completely ignore anything that points to Erica Kinsman being lying liar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So we're just gonna ignore the lengthy post above?  Talk about blinders, y'all completely ignore anything that points to Erica Kinsman being lying liar.



Just like you completely ignore anything surrounding Jameis except that he is innocent..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I find many things peculiar about this case.  Problem is, the vast majority of it comes from Erica Kinsman's side of the equation.
> 
> I was hit over the head---no injuries present
> 
> ...



Thread Killer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug!!



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya...



Yes you did.....Thanks


----------



## nickel back (Apr 17, 2015)

I just do not see how are why anyone would take up for JW......but,in today's world it's part of the problem


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just do not see how are why anyone would take up for JW......but,in today's world it's part of the problem



Enablers..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Enablers..



yep. thug enablers.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just do not see how are why anyone would take up for JW......but,in today's world it's part of the problem



There is a difference in "taking up for him" and saying he's not a rapist.  If you actually look at the mountain of evidence against Erica Kinsman's story, you might find yourself in the same position.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just do not see how are why anyone would take up for JW......but,in today's world it's part of the problem



totally agree.  if you support a thug, you might be one too.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 21, 2015)

If cheering for my team & wearing my NC shirt is supporting a thug, then it's the thug life for me.  

In honor of RY...how long has it been since an SEC team won a NC?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> If cheering for my team & wearing my NC shirt is supporting a thug, then it's the thug life for me.
> 
> In honor of RY...how long has it been since an SEC team won a NC?



Carrying on the Thug tradition...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> totally agree.  if you support a thug, you might be one too.



Everyone on this forum is guilty of that.


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

Winston ranks up there with Michael Vick. In five years, he will be doing time, or working at a tire shop.


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> If cheering for my team & wearing my NC shirt is supporting a thug, then it's the thug life for me.
> 
> In honor of RY...how long has it been since an SEC team won a NC?



Went seven years in a row, and sat out the last two. What's your point?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

GA native said:


> Went seven years in a row, and sat out the last two. What's your point?



owwwwwwwwch


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, their star boy just threw the program under the bus.  He said he didn't steal the crablegs, instead, they were given to him in violation of NCAA rules.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Well, their star boy just threw the program under the bus.  He said he didn't steal the crablegs, instead, they were given to him in violation of NCAA rules.



yep. thats what thugs do. Manziel and Jameis both sullied the Heisman, and college football with their poor examples. Some people dont get this point and never will.  Hopefully,  their nfl careers will be short and meaningless.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

GA native said:


> Winston ranks up there with Michael Vick. In five years, he will be doing time, or working at a tire shop.



I vote doing time cause he's way to lazy to work at a tire shop


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. thats what thugs do. Manziel and Jameis both sullied the Heisman, and college football with their poor examples. Some people dont get this point and never will.  Hopefully,  their nfl careers will be short and meaningless.



THIS! 

All that crowd cares about is winning. Could care less about the sport or their University... Pretty evident when the school Administration has to step in and over rule the coach..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 23, 2015)

Thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!
> 
> All that crowd cares about is winning. Could care less about the sport or their University... Pretty evident when the school Administration has to step in and over rule the coach..



Don't most major programs fall under this category?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thug



this^^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> thug





matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^



x 3.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't most major programs fall under this category?



Believe it or not, no.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Believe it or not, no.



So the students and players at Uga put team and university first? 



This doesn't look like Dawg fans give a flip about their university. Gurley didn't give a flip about his team. The same way fans were piling out of the stadium when Uga was losing. Do they care about the sport or winning?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So the students and players at Uga put team and university first?
> 
> View attachment 833240
> 
> This doesn't look like Dawg fans give a flip about their university. Gurley didn't give a flip about his team. The same way fans were piling out of the stadium when Uga was losing. Do they care about the sport or winning?



Thugs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thugs!!



dawg thugs?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thugs!!



Agree...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Agree...



yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thug



This!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2015)

He is from Alabama.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2015)

oh my goodness, please make it stop.  I am  Dawg fan and I think Jameis Winston is a punk and maybe even a thug, but seriously.  Does he consume ya'll that much?  I'll have to admit, that all that whining from dog fans sound jealous.  Geez, personally I'm tired of hearing about him.  he's irrelevant now and I could care less what he does or doesn't do.  I mean dang!!!  Browning Slayer, bro, take your Jameis Hate blinders off and let it go.  Please.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> oh my goodness, please make it stop.  I am  Dawg fan and I think Jameis Winston is a punk and maybe even a thug, but seriously.  Does he consume ya'll that much?  I'll have to admit, that all that whining from dog fans sound jealous.  Geez, personally I'm tired of hearing about him.  he's irrelevant now and I could care less what he does or doesn't do.  I mean dang!!!  Browning Slayer, bro, take your Jameis Hate blinders off and let it go.  Please.



Thug!


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 30, 2015)

Not sure where JW will be tonight when his name is called but wherever he his I would suggest that parents of young females in the town lock all the doors and windows. JW will be on the loose being the thug he is. Might even be packing a BB gun.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Not sure where JW will be tonight when his name is called but wherever he his I would suggest that parents of young females in the town lock all the doors and windows. JW will be on the loose being the thug he is. Might even be packing a BB gun.




Another fine product of Alabama.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Another fine product of Alabama.



That learned some thuggish behavior in Tallahassee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> That learned some thuggish behavior in Tallahassee.



And he also learned how to get away with it all from FSU and the TPD!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> That learned some thuggish behavior in Tallahassee.



You can take the thug out of Bama but you can't take Bama out of the thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he also learned how to get away with it all from FSU and the TPD!



Which TPD?

Tally or Tuscaloosa?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what would you think if she wins the civil suit?




That's a big what if!!
What if I won the lottery??!!
She's a lying cleat chaser!
Sound familiar??


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 30, 2015)

Lifetime Bucs fan no longer. Ya'll keep loving him nolies. I'll find another team to pull for.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Take your Thug blinders off for a second.. You don't find anything peculiar about any of it??


Thug blinders?
Look, I am not a Winston fan as far as the person he is right now! There is no way on God's green earth I would be happy if my daughter was going out with him, or any other guy with such low morals.
I keep asking you to name one "thug" that has played for UGA and you conveniently keep ignoring me. So are we to assume that UGA has never had ONE thug on your team who did incredibly stupid things yet still continued to wear and Play For the red and black.
Secondly, how do you think this went down? 
The girl got picked up by a specific guy she was "hunting." She CHOSE after their first meeting ever to go back to his apartment with him. They had sex. He blew her off after because he's a JERK like a whole bunch of other college boys that some here would give kudos to for "having a hook up." like it's a badge of manhood! 
She's no different by the way. That was not the first sex partner she had had that night. My issue is him being railroaded and tried and found guilty by people simply because they don't like him and consider him a thug.
The reason the TPD officer asked her if she was sure she wanted to do the report was because her story changed about four times and was very inconsistent. 
You honestly believe a TPD police officer would risk his job and maybe even jail for this kid who at that time had never played a down of football? Do you know any LEO's? See how they feel about people accusing them of not taking an alledged rape seriously. The cops simply knew her story was not holding water. 
Do you suppose she went to his apartment to play pictionary? Maybe watch The Notebook?
WE get it. You don't like him. I don't particularly either, just for a different reason than most here. I don't like his morals. Most here don't like him because he didn't throw touchdowns for your team and hate any team having success other than SEC teams.
You really think this kid is the worst person that ever played for FSU, UGA or any other SEC program? If so, you are delusional!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Thug blinders?
> Look, I am not a Winston fan as far as the person he is right now! There is no way on God's green earth I would be happy if my daughter was going out with him, or any other guy with such low morals.
> I keep asking you to name one "thug" that has played for UGA and you conveniently keep ignoring me. So are we to assume that UGA has never had ONE thug on your team who did incredibly stupid things yet still continued to wear and Play For the red and black.
> Secondly, how do you think this went down?
> ...




Might as well save your breath Teach. They arent interested in facts.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Might as well save your breath Teach. They arent interested in facts.


Yeah I know. I would have never guessed so many SEC fans would operate just like liberal politicians. Repeat the same tired mantra louder and louder. Call names and accuse anyone who doesn't agree with you of being a bad person. Simply ignore facts that make your position very difficult to defend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Yeah I know. I would have never guessed so many SEC fans would operate just like liberal politicians. Repeat the same tired mantra louder and louder. Call names and accuse anyone who doesn't agree with you of being a bad person. Simply ignore facts that make your position very difficult to defend.



Again... There is your problem... With all the stuff Winston did, the University had to step in, lay down a suspension and not the coaching staff... For a HALF! 

Win at all cost! Thug U!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2015)

fairhope said:


> That learned some thuggish behavior in Tallahassee.



This^^^^^


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again... There is your problem... With all the stuff Winston did, the University had to step in, lay down a suspension and not the coaching staff... For a HALF!
> 
> Win at all cost! Thug U!


Again, you ignore my question. Do you honestly believe that Winston was more of a thug than many players that have put on the red and black? If so then I'm not the one ignoring your so called "facts."
Second question. FSU is win at all costs, right?
Would most UGA fans agree that Mark Richt is a classy coach that runs a good program?
If so why do SO MANY of yall want him fired? Oh I remember. He doesn't win championships!! And out of the horse's mouth comes, "That's what matters!" Dawg fans are interested in winning almost every game most years, and winning a NC on occasion. Since your classy, quality program coach hasn't been doing that , you want to fire him!!
Ever hear the saying, "The pot calling the kettle black?"


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Again, you ignore my question. Do you honestly believe that Winston was more of a thug than many players that have put on the red and black? If so then I'm not the one ignoring your so called "facts."
> Second question. FSU is win at all costs, right?
> Would most UGA fans agree that Mark Richt is a classy coach that runs a good program?
> If so why do SO MANY of yall want him fired? Oh I remember. He doesn't win championships!! And out of the horse's mouth comes, "That's what matters!" Dawg fans are interested in winning almost every game most years, and winning a NC on occasion. Since your classy, quality program coach hasn't been doing that , you want to fire him!!
> Ever hear the saying, "The pot calling the kettle black?"



Yes I do! If he was in the Red & Black he would have missed a lot more than just a half which funny enough, wasn't a punishment handed down from his coach! There is your "Win At All Costs" comes from. 

I think ol Bowden said it best.. 

Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an "embarrassment" to FSU...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2015)

Happy thursday to the thug crowd


----------



## chocolate dog (May 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bobby Bowden calls Jameis Winston an "embarrassment" to FSU...



He said he WAS an embarrassment "in a lot of ways" but of course you left out everything else he said because it doesnt fit your anti Jameis Winston tirade and agenda.

LOL @ you! 



> *The good news is that he’s young enough to get over that, ya know it? And he’s gotta do that. But he just can’t make those junior high school decisions that he made while he was in college.*


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> He said he WAS an embarrassment "in a lot of ways" but of course you left out everything else he said because it doesnt fit your anti Jameis Winston tirade and agenda.
> 
> LOL @ you!



I'm sorry, I copied and pasted the title of the page from the Washington Post.. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...inston-was-an-embarrassment-to-florida-state/

And you left out his full quote... 



> “I think it’s a consensus among Florida State fans and boosters that he was an embarrassment, in a lot of ways, to the university,” Bowden told Finebaum.



That's a bold statement to make. Regardless how he follows it up. If the King of FSU football says something like that, it can't be good... Bobby spoke the truth and some of you fans don't care as long as you were winning games. Spin it anyway you want to...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry, I copied and pasted the title of the page from the Washington Post..
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...inston-was-an-embarrassment-to-florida-state/
> 
> ...



the will never get it.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thug!



Dawg Thug - the best kind of thug.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Again, you ignore my question. Do you honestly believe that Winston was more of a thug than many players that have put on the red and black? If so then I'm not the one ignoring your so called "facts."



No. Winston is either a stupid thug or an extremely unlucky thug because he got caught every time.



Hunting Teacher said:


> Second question. FSU is win at all costs, right?



Arguably yes.



Hunting Teacher said:


> Would most UGA fans agree that Mark Richt is a classy coach that runs a good program?



Cleaner than most.



Hunting Teacher said:


> If so why do SO MANY of yall want him fired?



You never heard that from me.



Hunting Teacher said:


> Oh I remember. He doesn't win championships!! And out of the horse's mouth comes, "That's what matters!" Dawg fans are interested in winning almost every game most years, and winning a NC on occasion. Since your classy, quality program coach hasn't been doing that , you want to fire him!!
> Ever hear the saying, "The pot calling the kettle black?"



Considering the talent he has had to work with it is getting old not making it to the top. Football coaches are judged on their job performance just like everybody else. Job performance for football coaches is winning. You can run a relatively clean program and win an NC. It's getting close to the time for him to do that with a relatively clean program. If he can't then maybe it's time to look around for somebody who can. In the end most Dawg fans would prefer to win the mostly honest way and we wouldn't be willing to win at the expense of integrity. In that event none of us would defend UGA thugs.

And we wouldn't take it personally and brace up when somebody called our thugs "thugs". Just look at the HW threads for proof.

I still wonder how HW made enough money working a summer job in a warehouse to buy a brand new Pontiac Firebird for cash. Clearly some UGA alumni thug was involved in that and NCAA rules were violated. 

How's that for honesty?


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I still wonder how HW made enough money working a summer job in a warehouse to buy a brand new Pontiac Firebird for cash. Clearly some UGA alumni thug was involved in that and NCAA rules were violated.



And FSU fans think Burt Reynolds went to FSU. He is a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

weekly bump for the thug crowd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> weekly bump for the thug crowd.



Amen to that!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Amen to that!



looks like we runoft the thugs and hillbilly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like we runoft the thugs and hillbilly.



You can't get rid of trolls.. They pop it and out..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

It appears Jameis finally settled out of court and paid the lady he raped.. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...s-winston-and-accuser-dismiss-cases/95454084/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well, who didn't see that coming?  At least now, in civil court, her lies and skeleton's will all be fair game.





Rebel Yell said:


> What would you think if he wins the civil suit?



Well, it appears he was going to lose and settled it with his check book... I wonder what Rebel's thoughts are??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks like she was happy with a paycheck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy happy happy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like she was happy with a paycheck



Happy? where does it say that? It says she "settled"..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It appears Jameis finally settled out of court and paid the lady he raped..
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...s-winston-and-accuser-dismiss-cases/95454084/



Financial decision, and probably the best one.

As long as Erica Kinsman feels that justice has been served.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Financial decision, and probably the best one.
> 
> As long as Erica Kinsman feels that justice has been served.



Round about prostitution.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Round about prostitution.



Getting booty on credit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy? where does it say that? It says she "settled"..



Baby got new shoes, Mom got a new Mercedes=Happy


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I just do not see how are why anyone would take up for JW......but,in today's world it's part of the problem



that's cause all nolescum are idjits too Nickel Back; but not the former nole fans. Moving on from that shows a sign of intelligence.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, it appears he was going to lose and settled it with his check book... I wonder what Rebel's thoughts are??



he will join us when he gets to work tomorrow and can post from that computer


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can't get rid of trolls.. They pop it and out..



so true. you can expect one fsu troll in here at about 7 am or whatever time the chicken plant employees report to work.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so true. you can expect one fsu troll in here at about 7 am or whatever time the chicken plant employees report to work.



8:30.


----------

